# Accessoires horlogers : la première moto...horlogère !



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Dans la catégorie Accessoires Horlogers, on connaissait les boutons de manchette, plus ou moins réussis mais fort populaires.

Voici venu le temps des&#8230;motos.

Il s'appelle Dan, il vit dans l'Ontario, Canada. Il fabrique ses miniatures exclusivement à partir de pièces issues de montres hors d'usage.

Plus que de longs discours, des photos, qui parlent d'elles-mêmes. Si vous en voulez une, demandez directement à Dan : motorcycle [AT] bump5050.com . Il y a également une page facebook disponible ici.

Il n'y a pas de prix indicatif, chaque pièce étant unique, le mieux est donc de demander directement à l'intéressé !

Voilà, en tout cas, un collector qui fera la différence au coin d'un bureau...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

étonnant. Pas mal du tout |>


----------



## Say Hello (Aug 3, 2012)

Très sympa !


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

"Ça, c'est pas une moto c'est un chopper!"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

downtempo76 said:


> "Ça, c'est pas une moto c'est un chopper!"
> 
> View attachment 782724


:-d

:-!


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Etonnant en effet


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Désolé! Thread erroné


----------

